# M-Bus bei Wachendorff Gateway



## Mephisto (21 März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich versuche einen Diehl Metering (früher EWT) *Wärmemengenzähler Scylar Int M* über ein *Wachendorff HD67053-B2* Profibus/M-Bus Gateway an eine *S7-400* zu koppeln.
Es gibt dazu ein Tool von Wachendorff, mit dem man die Parametrierung erstellt, diese dann in das Gateway lädt und eine *.gsd Datei generiert die man dann in die HW-Konfig der S7-400 einfügen kann.
Die Kopplung Siemens-Wachendorff funktioniert auch, nur bekomme ich keine Daten vom M-Bus.

Leider sind sowohl die Beschreibungen von Wachendorff als auch von EWT mehr als dürftig.

Hat von euch jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht und kann mir hier Schützenhilfe geben? 
Danke schonmal.

mfg mephisto


----------



## holschin (21 März 2014)

Hallo Mephisto
hast du den Zähler schon mit einem Auslesegerät ausgelesen?
Dann siehst du die Positionsnummern der Variablen.

In der Software des Gateways stellst du unter Nodes ganz unten bei Variablenlist auf By Position.
Dann legst du dir unter dem Menü Variables deine gewünschten Variablen mit der Positionsnummer an.

mfg
holschin


----------



## holschin (21 März 2014)

Hallo Mephisto

Nur als Beispiel für einen EWT Wärmemängenzähler

Energie Position 1
Volumen Position 4
Leistung Position 5
Vorlauftemp Position 7
Rücklauftemp Position 8
Tempdifferenz Position 9

hoffe es hift dir
mfg
holschin


----------



## funkey (21 März 2014)

Wir benutzen auch einige Wachendorff-Geräte (eigentlich ADFWEb), und auf MBus-Seite ist die Paremetrierung immer wieder eine kleine Herausforderung, wenn man ein neues MBus-Gerät auslesen will. Ich lese die Werte nicht über die Position ein, aber man muss wissen ob ein Wert 16, 24 oder 32 Bit lang ist. Ich würde in die Projektierung nur eine Variable einfügen und dann verschiedene Konfigurationen testen. Leuchtet die MBus-Fehler-LED oder hat dieses Gerät keine?


----------



## Mephisto (21 März 2014)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten!
Das mit "by Position" will ich auch gerade ausprobieren. GSD und Parametersatz hab ich schon erstellt. Am Monag geht's dann ab auf die Baustelle zum Einspielen und Testen.
Leider hab ich keinen Protocollanalyzer. Somit kann ich nicht kontrollieren, ob die EWT Zähler in Ordnung sind.
Ich hoff halt mal das Beste.


----------



## Mephisto (21 März 2014)

@funkey:
MBUS-Fehler leuchtet. Wie liest du denn die Werte sonst ein? Über die VIF oder über die vordefinierten Werte aus der ADFWeb Software?
Messwerte lese ich alle als 32Bit Real ein.


----------



## funkey (21 März 2014)

Solange der MBus-Fehler leuchtet werden auch keine Werte gelesen! Stimmt die MBus-Adresse des WMZ? Stimmt die eingestellte Baudrate? Ich wähle einfach die vordefinierten Werte aus. Bei Kamstrup-Zählern sind alle Werte auf 32Bit einzustellen, dei einem techem-Gerät musste ich die Temperaturen auf 24Bit stellen. Diese Einstellungen sagen aber nur etwas darüber aus, ob der Wert richtig umgewandelt werden kann oder nicht. Das beeinflusst abe nicht die Fehler-LED. Probier mal die MBus-Adresse 253 aus und schaue ob der Fehler dann verschwindet.


----------



## Mephisto (25 März 2014)

Hallo!

Das mit Adresse 253 konnte ich nicht probieren, da mein Wachendorff nur 1-250 zulässt.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall aus purer Verzweiflung heraus 1000 Einstellungen probiert und mit der 1000sten hat's dann geklappt.
Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe!

mfg mephisto


----------



## RONIN (25 März 2014)

Mephisto schrieb:


> Ich hab auf jeden Fall aus purer Verzweiflung heraus 1000 Einstellungen probiert und mit der 1000sten hat's dann geklappt.


Ja das klingt meistens typisch. Ich freu mich auch immer ganz besonders wenn ich irgenwas mit MBUS und dem Wachendorf-Gateway machen darf. :sm25:

Das letzte mal hatte ich einen Zähler bei dem weder ByType- noch ByPosition-Informationen in den Handbüchern angegeben waren. Ruft man dann beim Support an
und fragt nach den "ByPosition"-Informationen sagen einem die dann, 
Zitat: _"Wie Positionsnummern? Sowas gibt's im MBUS-Standard ja gar nicht. Sie müssen die in der Dokumentation beschriebenen Protokolle nutzen. Unser Zähler ist Standard-Konform..."_

Da wollte ich dem Mann auch mal kurz durchs Telefon ins Gesicht springen. 
Ich hab damals so gar den technischen Support von Wachendorf und den von EWT direkt mit dem Telefon zusammen gespannt,
weil's mir bald als Mittelsmann zu blöd wurde. Die sind einfach beide auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen. Aber beide Geräte sind *absolut MBUS-Standardkonform* klar. 
Ich hatte da so einen *Hass* damals.

Nach tausend mal probieren hab ich die nötigsten Infos aus dem Zähler raus gebracht.
Solange man die ByPosition oder ByType-Angaben vom Hersteller hat geht's meistens, aber wehe wenn nicht.


----------



## Mephisto (25 März 2014)

Ja, so ähnlich ging's mir auch.

Hab bei EWT mal wegen dem Busprotokoll gefragt.
Antwort: "Damit kenn ich mich nicht aus und wir haben auch keinen hier in der Firma, der das kann. Der Zähler ist normkonform. Sie müssen sich die Daten aus der Norm raussuchen."

Bitte versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch aber:
Das kommt raus, wenn Installateure Elektrogeräte vertreiben. - Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten!

Bei Wachendorff lief's übrigens nicht besser. Der Typ am Support hat offensichtlich noch nie mit dem Gerät gearbeitet. Der hat mir von Funktionen erzählt, die's so gar nicht gibt und auch nicht geben kann.


mfg mephisto


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 März 2014)

Ich habe mit den Wachendorff M-Bus Gateways auch so meine Erfahrungen. Mit der Konfiguration hilft so wie es scheint wirklich nur ausprobieren, ich habe auch einiges an Zeit damit vertrödelt.

Was nicht schlecht wäre, wenn der Hersteller eine Art Wiki pflegen würde in dem er zumindest ein paar Konfigurationen für verschiedene Hersteller auflistet. Ich meine bei Tixi (welche ja auch Gateways anbieten) habe ich mal eine Liste mit ein paar unterstützten Geräten gesehen, konnte die Parameter aber nicht für das Wachendorff Gateway übernehmen.


----------



## RONIN (25 März 2014)

Jaja, geteiltes Leid ist eben ... in dem Fall wohl doppeltes Leid. :icon_razz:

Ein paar Monate nach meiner zuvor genannten Erfahrung hatten wir dann mit einer Software-Firma zusammengearbeitet
die ein übergeordnetes Wärmemanagementsystem neu machte. Wir hatten dort unsere eigene Anlage, (einer
der Wärmeverbraucher) haben aber für die genannte Firma die Schaltschränke und die Verkabelungsarbeiten mit-gemacht.

 Für die Erfassung der ganzen Wärmemengenzähler kamen überall Wachendorf Gateways, in der ersten Ausbaustufe so an die 10 Stück.
Als ich das hörte dachte ich mir... Na Prost, Mahlzeit. Ich hab dann die zuständigen Programmierer auch mal so nebenbei vorgewarnt
 ob Sie denn wüssten worauf Sie sich da eingelassen hatten. 
Antwort:_ "Ne, ist nicht so schlimm, wir haben schon so einiges mit denen gemacht. Kein Problem." _

*Ergebnis:*
 -   Anfangs gab's Probleme mit der Verkabelung (glaubten Sie halt). In Wirklichkeit war diese konform, die Jungs haben am
   Anfang aber schon gar keine Kommunikation zusammen gebracht. Wir durften auch einige Strecken neu legen. :icon_evil:
   Mit den neuen Kabeln ging's  dann auch erst Tage später... komisch... oder?
 -   Aus den geplanten paar Tagen sind dann 4 Wochen geworden bis ziemlich alle Zähler mal die meiste Zeit Werte lieferten.
 -  Während der ganzen herum-experimentiererei haben Sie 2 bis 3 Stück abgeschossen.
-   Manche Gateways fielen sporadisch vom DP-Netz. Die werden heute noch durch *nachgerüstete Relais kurzzeitig spannungsfrei geschaltet*.
-   Manche Wärmemengen-Zähler mussten 1/2 mal zum Hersteller eingeschickt werden bis denn endlich die passende MBUS-Konfiguration drauf war.
-   Und noch jede Menge mehr....
- Bis wirklich alles lief sind 2 Monate ins Land gezogen

 Die nächsten Ausbaustufen kamen nicht mehr mit MBUS. Seltsam ist doch alles kein Problem oder... 

<EIDIT> wusste gar nicht das es von Tixi auch so was gibt </EDIT>


----------



## Mephisto (26 März 2014)

Hallo!

Es grenzt in meinen Augen generell an Idiotie, wenn man einen Gebäudebus an eine Prozesssteuerung schließen will.
Übrigens: Ich hab in einer Anleitung - ich glaub es war die von Wachendorff - folgenden Satz gefunden: "Achtung! M-Bus eignet sich nicht zum Einsatz in Prozesssteuerungen"
Ist doch super, oder?

Noch ne andere Frage: Ich hab nun ja meinen ersten Zähler erfolgreich an den M-Bus gebracht. In der Endausbaustufe sollen's deren 6 sein.
Pro Zähler übertragen wir 5 Werte (also 21Byte pro Zähler).  Was ist die kürzeste Pollzeit die ich am Wachendorff-Gateway einstellen sollte bevor es Busprobleme gibt? Aktuell bin ich auf 10s. Wär aber toll, wenn ich auf 2s käme.

mfg mephisto


----------



## funkey (26 März 2014)

Ich habe immer 2 Sekunden eingestellt, die 2 Sekunden heißen dann aber nur, dass nach dem Auslesen des letzten Zählers 2 Sekunden Pause ist bis der erste Zähler wieder abgefragt wird. Die Frage ist nur ob das ofte Auslesen was bringt, weil die MBus-Zähler ihre Werte auch nur ca. alle 20-30 Sekunden ändern.


----------



## Mephisto (26 März 2014)

Keine Ahnung wie oft die Zähler auslesen. Ich freu mich schon so richtig da drauf.
Ich soll ja mit den Werten, die da bekomme, den  Prozess regeln. Also dynamische Vorgänge kann ich mir da schon mal abschminken.

mfg mephisto


----------



## funkey (26 März 2014)

Wir verwenden die Werte nur zur Anzeige auf der Visualisierung und zur Archivierung. Regeln würde ich danach nichts. Wir haben aber bei einigen MBus-Geräten zusätzlich Analogausgangskarten gesteckt, damit man mit den Werten was anfangen kann.


----------



## Jerome (28 Januar 2015)

Ich möchte dieses Thema nochmal auffrischen.

Hat schon jemand mit diesen Gateways Daten zum M-Bus geschickt?

Ich wollte heute mal die Primäradresse eines NZR Zählers ändern, leider ohne Erfolg.


Hat Jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

Gruß Jerome


----------



## mst (29 Januar 2015)

RONIN schrieb:


> Die nächsten Ausbaustufen kamen nicht mehr mit MBUS. Seltsam ist doch alles kein Problem oder...



Hallo Ronin, was wurde den alternativ eingesetzt?


----------



## RONIN (29 Januar 2015)

mst schrieb:


> Hallo Ronin, was wurde den alternativ eingesetzt?


Obwohl ich oben zwar geschrieben habe das kein MBUS mehr kam, kann ich es nicht 100%ig sagen.
Ich war, da die Ausbaustufen später kamen, dann nicht mehr vor Ort.

Der Letztstand in einer Baubesprechung damals war allerdings der, dass die gen. Firma dem Kunden vorgeschlagen hat über Analoge und Digitale E/As zu fahren. 
Kein Witz.

Kann ich dir nächste Woche sagen ob dann tatsächlich noch was anderes kam. Habe dort in dem Werk einen Umbau.


----------



## RONIN (3 September 2015)

Hat zwar ein wenig gedauert, war aber heute auf der Anlage und hab nachgeschaut was aus den verbauten Wachendorf-Geräten geworden ist.
Nichts. Besagte Firma hat alle Wachendorf-Gateways ausgebaut und stattdessen Resi-MBus-RS232-Umsetzer verbaut. Die gehen dann auf
SSI-Et200S-Karten. Mir allem drum und dann dürfte einiges Geld in Rauch aufgegangen sein.

Soviel zu: "Ach, das mit den Gateways ist kein Problem, die haben wir schön öfters eingesetzt...."


----------



## erdmann (4 September 2015)

Hallo,

für den MBus ist es unerheblich, wieviele Werte Du pro Zähler ausliest, der Zähler antwortet bei 
einer Anfrage sowieso immer mit dem gleichen vollständigen Telegramm.
(Wir wollen hier Folgetelegramme ausschliessen, da die wichtigen Daten bei den weitaus meisten 
Zählern immer im ersten Telegramm stehen)
Entscheidend ist also die Länge des Telegramms (ca. 30 bis 255 Byte) bei 2400 Baud.
Damit erreicht man mit Overhead so etwa 2 Sekunden pro Zähler. Schneller geht's nicht.

mfg Erdmann


----------



## erdmann (4 September 2015)

Hallo RONIN,

also doch wieder ein Gateway, nur diesmal von MBus auf ModBus RS232 oder RS485 und dann auf ET200S 1SI.
(Die einzige kostengünstige Lösung, wie man ModBus an S7 realisieren kann).

Ich würd's heute lösen mit einer -PN CPU und als MBus- Interface den protokolltransparenten Ethernet/MBus 
Pegelwandler von Solvimus verwenden. Das MBus- Protokoll macht man dann in der S7 zu Fuss.

mfg Erdmann


----------



## RONIN (4 September 2015)

erdmann schrieb:


> Also doch wieder ein Gateway, nur diesmal von MBus auf ModBus RS232 oder RS485 und dann auf ET200S 1SI.
> (Die einzige kostengünstige Lösung, wie man ModBus an S7 realisieren kann).
> 
> Ich würd's heute lösen mit einer -PN CPU und als MBus- Interface den protokolltransparenten Ethernet/MBus
> Pegelwandler von Solvimus verwenden. Das MBus- Protokoll macht man dann in der S7 zu Fuss.


Ja, wenn ich MBus und S7 höre fallen mit mittlerweile schon die Ohren zu. Und demnächst muss ich wieder was damit machen. *freu* 
Die Arbeit das Protokoll zu Fuß zu programmieren will ich mir aber sparen. Bin bei neuen Recherchen auf ein interessantes Gerät gestoßen.

Das HW-Group HWg-PWR ist ein MBus-Datensammler der gleich ein Webinterface an Bord hat und auch in der Lage sein soll den MBus automatisch
per Scan-Function nach Teilnehmern und Messwerten zu durchsuchen. Die Messwerte kann man dann per Weboberfläche auf Modbus-TCP-Register mappen.
Die Demo, welche der Wiederverkäufer Online hat, sieht vielversprechend aus finde ich.
http://demo.bellequip.at/

Hab das Ding zwar schon am Tisch, er werden aber wohl noch ein paar Wochen ins Land gehen bevor ich mich darum kümmern kann.
Werde aber berichten ob's was geworden ist.

EDIT:
Hab mir gerade die Solvimus  Seite angekuckt, schaut auch interessant aus. Danke.


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 September 2015)

Lertes hat auch so ein Gateway im Programm. Webinterface, Scan auf den M-Bus und was du findest mappst du auf Modbus-Register. Funktioniert ohne Probleme.
Definitiv einen Versuch wert. www.rmcu.de


----------



## RONIN (21 September 2015)

Falls es wen interessiert...

Siemens hat ein Anwendungsbeispiel mit einem Profinet/MBus-Gateway der Fa. MBS herausgebracht.
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/109478527


----------



## RONIN (27 Oktober 2015)

Wie OBEN versprochen hier ein kurzer Bereicht zu dem Gerät

An sich funktioniert der oben genannte Umsetzer sehr gut.
Man hat die Zäher (2 Wärmemengenzähler bei meinem Test) schnell und einfach per Weboberfläche-Suchfunktion gefunden.
Dann weißt man MBus-Subadressen zu und durchsucht die Zähler (wieder per Suchfunktion) nach Werten.
Als Antwort habe ich in dem Fall das bekommen, was in der Zählerdokumentation als "MBUS-Langtelegramm" beschrieben war.
Da waren eigentlich alle Aktualwerte drin.
Danach aktiviert man die ModbusTCP Funktion und holt sich die Werte ab. 

*Hier wird es lästig...*
Die Messwerte werden am Modbus in mehrere Register pro Messwert, bestehend aus Mantisse, Exponent, Vorzeichen und noch irgendwas gepackt (5 sind's wenn ich mich recht erinnere).
Das ist eigentlich kein Problem, man liest die 5 Register und wandelt das um.

Das Problem steckt darin dass es bei den Registeradressen *Löcher* zwischen den einzelnen Messwerte gibt.

Man kann also nicht gleich einen ganzen Bereich lesen sondern muss immer für jeden Messwert den zugehörigen Registerbereich lesen.
Das dann natürlich immer mit einer einzelnen Modbus-Anfrage. Man kann also nicht einfach 50 Register auf einen Schlag lesen, in einen DB legen, und sich die Werte dann rausklauben...




Ich hab mir dazu einen FB geschrieben der ein Array der entsprechenden Modbus-Startadressen bekommt und dann automatisch Anfrage für Anfrage nacheinander abarbeitet und die Real-Werte zurückliefert.
Ist halt entsprechend aufwändig. Im Büro funktioniert's, in der freien Wildbahn wird sich's weisen.... 

Stehe zwar in Kontakt mit dem Hersteller und hab ihn drauf aufmerksam gemacht, er wäre auch grundsätzlich bereit an daran etwas zu ändern, aber auf die Anfrage wie viel Stück ich abnehme werden's wohl nicht viele sein (Mbus brauch ich fast nie). 

Des Gehäuse wirkt ein wenig billig, ist so ein Fertiggehäuse wo die Elektronik reingebaut wurde, aber an sich funktioniert es gut.
Hatte bis jetzt zumindest noch kein Gerät mit dem ich in 10 Minuten (beim ersten Versuch) die Werte vom MBus auf die S7 bekam.
Wenn man schon was mit Modbus-TCP schon was gemacht hat ist das Gerät sicher einen Blick wert.


----------



## Niemandhatmichgesehn (29 Oktober 2015)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand die Einstellungen des Wachendorff-Gateways sagen, die ich verwenden muss, um die Scylar Int M Wärmemengenzähler auszulesen?
Also die Antwort auf die eigentliche Fragestellung dieses Threads? ^^
Habe nämlich genau das gleiche Problem und offensichtlich wurde es ja letztes Mal gelöst, nur leider hat niemand die passenden Antworten hier reingeschrieben...

Danke!


----------



## blue0cean (15 November 2015)

Versuchts mal mit der Beckhoff Variante CX8031 PB Slave unn der M-Bus Klemme KL6781 damit lassen sich alle Zähler die hier gelistet sind:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/content/1031/tcplclibmbus/html/tckl6781_plc_bausteine.htm?id=36407
bin in Minuten mit einer 400Euro Lösung einlesen. Für alle anderen Zähler gibts einen Universalbaustein. Denn in Summe zählt immer HW+SW+IBN.


----------

